
Ecuador legalized gangs and murder rates plummeted - sdrothrock
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/3/26/18281325/ecuador-legalize-gangs
======
theamk
Maybe I didn’t read this carefully enough, but how exactly do you legalize a
gang?

I thought at least in US, there is no “being in a gang” charge. A random news
search shows people who were called “gang members” but arrested for charges
like illegal gun possession [0]. So how do we decriminalize that?

[0] [https://www.kxii.com/content/news/Irish-Mob-gang-member-
arre...](https://www.kxii.com/content/news/Irish-Mob-gang-member-arrested-in-
Johnston-Co--507680081.html)

~~~
masonic
There are _sentencing enhancements_ for being in a street gang when committing
a felony.

